# Pilot or Madone?



## jsherman02 (Oct 16, 2005)

I really enjoy this site, and have some questions.

I am somewhat of a new(er) road rider. I was always a MTB rider and started this year riding a Specialized Sirus Comp Pro (disc brakes, etc.) 

I am now looking to get into a "real" bike and I am not sure if I should get a Pilot or a Madone?

I know the Pilot is focused more on "comfort" while the Madone is more for "speed'. What are the pros and cons of both? Thanks!

-Jeffrey


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

the quality is very similar. you have to remember that the pilot is not a lower-level bike, just different.if you get the pilot 5.2 you even get a bit of dura-ace. You seem to already know the difference- pilot is geared at comfort. the madones, however, inless you get into the ssl or something more radical, are still relatively forgiving rides. want to race at all, or do somecompetitive group rides? MADONE. more likely to do centuries, some light touring, and fitness-oriemted, self-motivated tempo rides? PILOT. 
hopefully that helps. i work at a trek dealer and have sold dozens of each bike, so p.m.or email me if you have any more specific questions about models.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
[email protected]


----------



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

*Madone vs Pilot*

I had the pilot and switched to the madone as my level improved. I actually find the Madone much more comfortable then I ever did the Pilot. I think the geometry and set up of the pilot (more upright for comfort?) is actually less comfortable as for me it placed too much weight directly on the seat instead of balancing some of the weight with the front bars. Does that make sense? On the Madone the weight is more equally distributed and have never had unsusual posterior pain as I always seemed to have on the pilot.


Good luck!


cmatcan said:


> the quality is very similar. you have to remember that the pilot is not a lower-level bike, just different.if you get the pilot 5.2 you even get a bit of dura-ace. You seem to already know the difference- pilot is geared at comfort. the madones, however, inless you get into the ssl or something more radical, are still relatively forgiving rides. want to race at all, or do somecompetitive group rides? MADONE. more likely to do centuries, some light touring, and fitness-oriemted, self-motivated tempo rides? PILOT.
> hopefully that helps. i work at a trek dealer and have sold dozens of each bike, so p.m.or email me if you have any more specific questions about models.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [email protected]


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

windcheater, i think your different comfort levels from pilot to madone can be attributed more to an improper fat than to the bike itself, but agree that the comfort level is not that apparent inless you have back problems.


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

The Pilot is designed with more of an upright hand position IN RELATION to the Madone, which is more of a traditional and 'agressive' road ride position. The frame quality itself is equal, both are made in Waterloo using the OCLV process (unless you are talking about the non-carbon Pilot's). Both will feel buttery smooth on the road, so ultimately it will come down to what is the more comfortable riding position for you.


----------



## El_Toro (Nov 18, 2005)

This may belong in a whole different thread, however: I am looking for a bike for my fiance. She plans on doing a couple of shorter races next year and needs a bike far better than her 22 lb. Trek 1000. I am looking at either the Pilot 5.2 WSD or the 5000 WSD. 
Weight seems to be the same as is the spec. Geometry is the only concern hear as I dont see her flexing either frame at 110 lbs. 
Questions raised by this fit are:
1. Do women need as aero a position as men when racing or due to smaller size, is it less significant?
2. Is it possible that women tend to ride more upright naturally than men? I ask because though being flexible and fit, her bars are only 1" below saddle. Lower and back pain starts to sneak in at about 40 miles.


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

There are some structural, anatomical differences between men and women that make riding a WSD bike more comfortable for women. The most significant of these differences is that we have a lower center of gravity than you guys do, and our hips are positioned differently in the pelvic area. Because of these two factors, it's more comfortable for us to have a more upright riding position, and it's why we get lower back pain if we're too stretched out on the bike. 

Trek WSD bikes address these differences two ways:
1) Shortening the top tube by about an inch or so
2) raising the hand position

As for the aerodynamics...women who race and are used to a race ride position can still benefit from a WSD bike because of the shorter reach. Inverting the stem will give back some of the aerodynamics that are lost as a result of the frame geometry changes. I don't have wind tunnel data for you, but I don't think there is a huge aero penalty for WSD bikes.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Madone*



jsherman02 said:


> I really enjoy this site, and have some questions.
> 
> I am somewhat of a new(er) road rider. I was always a MTB rider and started this year riding a Specialized Sirus Comp Pro (disc brakes, etc.)
> 
> ...


If you want a bike that can satisfy both a long leisurely pace or a more competitive ride, the go with the Madone. IMHO it is a the best all around bike that can be raced or toured. Good luck.


----------



## El_Toro (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks.

Beyond the aero profile of WSD vs. men's, how does the Pilot WSD stack up against the 5000 WSD or Madone WSD?

Is the Pilot too comfort oriented to work as an occasional race bike? Just curious as to wherer this is just marketing and the bike will work just as well as a the others. The Pilot does come with a 17 degree rise stem which is very comfort oriented and easily changed. beyond that...

Do any women in the forum have experience on the Pilot WSD?


----------



## El_Toro (Nov 18, 2005)

For the record, it appears that a Men's Pilot in size 50 has nearly exact geometry as the WSD 51 cm. A few numbers differ by 0.1 or 0.2 cm. My guess is that the data is manipulated just enough for Trek to state that the bike is different when it is most likeley the same frame with different marketing. The geometries are different for the 5000 and 5.2 for WSD compared to non-WSD.


----------

